# Hello from Lincolnshire UK



## nikki_jupp (Jan 17, 2010)

Hello,
My name is Nikki,
I am a male to female transgendered girl, not full time unfortunately. I have been on here before but for some reason could not get my old log in to work. So hello again. I just love all aspects of makeup and wish I were as caperble as most of the girls on here, but i must practice more
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I do have a question though that i would like help with, if I should not post it in this forum please can you let me know, it is to do with advice on lipstick colours.
Hugs
Nikki


----------



## nunu (Jan 17, 2010)

Hi Nikki! 
Welcome back to Specktra 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If you need recommendations about lipsticks you should post it in the "Recommendations" section. Hope this helps.


----------



## nikki_jupp (Jan 17, 2010)

Thanks.


----------



## anita22 (Jan 17, 2010)

Hi and welcome! Nice to see someone else from the UK here too


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 17, 2010)

welcome back hun! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and i think me and you are the only people from lincolnshire on here!


----------



## gildedangel (Jan 17, 2010)

Welcome to Specktra Nikki!


----------



## MzzRach (Jan 17, 2010)

Glad to have you back with us.


----------



## syerr101 (Jan 18, 2010)

welcome!


----------



## myzleelee (Jan 19, 2010)

welcome


----------



## Hypathya (Jan 24, 2010)

Hi Nikki!!! So glad you're back!!!


----------



## riotlove (Jan 26, 2010)

welcome!


----------



## MissVanity (Jan 27, 2010)

Welcome to our addiction!!!


----------



## Susanne (Jan 27, 2010)

Nikki!


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Jan 28, 2010)

to Specktra!!


----------

